

Hackers & Hookers Costume Party - kayoone
http://mhj.tc/post/64882806597/hackers-hookers-costume-party-how-dumb-can-you

======
ajiang
This is just incredibly dumb and disrespectful. I'm hoping this gets enough
attention that people start calling them out.

------
kayoone
Official Response: [http://snag.gy/9XOHE.jpg](http://snag.gy/9XOHE.jpg)

~~~
gohrt
Can someone provide a translation from Garble to English?

My hope is that the party was a troll -- a bunch of hyper-hormonal "hackers"
would show up, not see any "hookers", and stop to re-evaluate their
assumptions about the world.

~~~
anseljh
I'm paraphrasing a bit, but here's your translation: "Yes, we confirm this is
a misogynistic party hosted by assholes. We are upset that people are upset
about it, so we're blaming them instead of apologizing properly."

